# Nokia convoca concurso millonario



## Jadacuor (Oct 4, 2011)

hola a modo de informacion para quienes esten interesados en participar con sus mejores aplicaciones web o java en el concurso mundial lanzado por nokia. 

aqui un link informativo en español

http://www.elespectador.com/tecnologia/articulo-303547-nokia-convoca-concurso-millonario

la pagina principal del concurso

http://nokia.create4millions.com/login.aspx

saludos


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 4, 2011)

Personalmente no me gusta ese ambito de la electronica,pero seria un honor que del foro salga alguna persona que participe en el concurso..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

Hay que leer bien che , cuando se refiere a millonario hablan de lo que luego van a facturar *ellos* 

*"Para cada una de estas cuatro categorías del concurso, habrá 10 premios en efectivo, con un primer premio de 50.000 Euros"  *


----------

